# Heres a story I've been writing. Share stuff you've written!



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 25, 2015)

link:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/14H8SbfwKHN6PXsYCd_h3u5jPrjImctTdaVRrkzDBZCs/edit?usp=sharing

It's a bit goofy but it's wicked fun to write. I've always had friends and fam ask why I didn't write about travels or document them in some way and I think this sort of shit is the closest I'll get. A lot of the characters and details surrounding them are taken directly from things I saw on the road. Some of it is totally imaginary and unrealistic - but that's kinda the point, since it seems like it's very often that you see unbelievable stuff when traveling. 

Would love to read what others have written, esp. travel-inspired


----------



## Tude (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi there - I'm going to move this to the art & music subforum as it is your written art. Pretty interesting read too. 

Something to think about that was fun to do - on this one forum I was on there were some very talented writers on it and we would occasionally get a thread going where one person would write a quick paragraph and then another person would come in and push the character/situation forward and/or take the situation and push it forward with say a new character. hehe - it was a bicycle forum so we would have a roving band of multiple characters in a peloton that met all sorts of situations.

But anyway - sir - I've moved your art to where art should be. 

I sent you a pm so you can name of your story and I can change the title.

And keep writing.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 25, 2015)

Haven't finished reading it just yet, but the characters are great.


----------



## Adnil (Mar 29, 2016)

This thread is old and this work isn't mine, yet I'd like to share my friend's story that he's trying to get known if not published.



(more information on the author and purchasing the 'book' of 99 cents in the description).


----------

